# Desktop PC recommendations for photo editing (under $1000)



## afliegs (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm looking to upgrade my computer system. I'm currently using a laptop with an external monitor to edit my photos. It's working OK for me now, but I'm beginning to see the limitations (especially as I had plug-ins). So...

I'm looking for Desktop PC recommendations under $1000 or so. All of my programs are PC. I mainly use photoshop and will start using lightroom soon. I'd like to also have some decent video editing capabilities for possible future use. I do have a decent monitor already, so I'm mainly concerned about the computer itself.

I know it would be ideal, but I would rather not spend the time or energy to custom build at this time.

Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## afliegs (Nov 26, 2011)

Are gaming computers good for photoshop and video editing work? There seem to be some pretty powerful gaming computers out there for decent prices.


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 26, 2011)

I can tell you if these "decently" priced gaming computers you have found are worth a damn, just PM me if you want.

I would build your own-
Newegg is a great site.


----------



## kassad (Nov 26, 2011)

Meekminx said:
			
		

> I can tell you if these "decently" priced gaming computers you have found are worth a damn, just PM me if you want.
> 
> I would build your own-
> Newegg is a great site.



I agree Newegg is awesome.   I have one of their Ibuypower systems with a 23 inch monitor.   Under 800 for everything.


----------



## ConradM (Nov 27, 2011)

Any desktop with a higher end i5 or i7 proc will do just fine. You don't have to spend the money for a gaming system because a lot of that price is in the video card which you don't really need.


----------



## BlairWright (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a Dell XPS 8300 and an iMac 27.

If your not into building your own machine the Dell is a great machine for the money, the XPS 8300 photo version is on sale today for $999, a no brainer IMO.

The $1k dell more than outperforms the iMac at less then half the cost. 

-B


----------

